
FISA Court Argues To Senate That It's Not A Rubber Stamp - jessaustin
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131015/18154624888/fisa-court-argues-to-senate-that-its-not-rubber-stamp.shtml
======
sitkack
All of those judges should lose their jobs. How are the requests presented to
the FISA court so baked that they deny so few? What makes them special as to
have rejection rates so much lower than other courts?

